# &amp



## amber (Apr 2, 2005)

What does &amp mean?  I've seen this in alot of recipes specifically by Crewsk.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 2, 2005)

Amber, I don't know what causes it to do that but it only seems to happen when the "&" symbol is used. As far as I know it's just a glitch of some sort.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 2, 2005)

The "&" is called an ampersand.  The "&amp" is the HTML code for that symbol.  There's a glitch in the system that is displaying the code instead of the symbol itself.

There's another glitch from the switchover to the new forum software with older posted recipes.  Fractions have an Angstrom symbol "Å" attached to them.  I've found that on my recipes, as well as other folk's recipes.


----------

